# Naked shorting, US style



## markrmau (12 November 2005)

http://www.rgm.com/shortselling.html

Good grief! Arguably the most important financial markets (ie NYSE/Nasdaq) seem to have pretty fundamental integrity issues. 

How would you feel if someone was selling more stock in a company than was supposedly issued?

Hope it couldn't happen on the ASX - especially with all the new players coming onto the field. Then again, are we happy with the punushment ASIC metered out to our local miscreants? Perhaps it is happening here.


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> http://www.rgm.com/shortselling.html
> 
> Good grief! Arguably the most important financial markets (ie NYSE/Nasdaq) seem to have pretty fundamental integrity issues.
> 
> ...




No surprises here. Integrity is a lost concept it seems.


----------

